# What's your favorite outer wear brand?



## 2011Stevens (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm bored, my stomach hurts from drinking  and I thought I'd just raise a question!
I haven't had too much experience with different brands but so far I'm liking Burton


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

I really like the Burton AK jackets, it's expensive but really well made. Bonfire and 686 are also good, although my Bonfire pants seem to be a bit more durable than my 686 pants.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

686 makes some sweet stuff. Their Smarty line is pretty versatile, warm and durable. The Original Cargo Pant is good as well as the Smarty jackets.

I like Nomis for their hoodies and I have a couple pairs of their pants as well. They fit baggier so you can wear true to size and have room to layer underneath without looking ilke the Marshmallaw guy from Ghostbusters.

QuikSilver makes some really sick stuff, but some of it is overpriced.

Burton makes pretty good outerwear, I just think their jackets are overpriced for what you get.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

I still haven't found my "perfect jacket." I'm always looking for something Goretex (or at least 20k/20k), technical fit without being too tight, lightweight, wrist gaiters, and a very simple design.

Last season I had a Burton AK Stagger jacket that I put over 30 days in. I was not impressed. The velcro on the wrists always got clogged with pow and never held, the arm length was a bit too short and without wrist gaiters, I always got snow down my sleeves. By the end of the season the Goretex was very worn and needs a serious recharge.

I'm super stoked on Oakley's PRS Jake Blauvelt jacket for the coming season. It looks a lot closer to the "perfect jacket" than the AK was.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Arc'Teryx. FTW.


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

I really like my bond jacket, 15k waterproofing, wrist gaters, extreme amount of pockets, really well made.


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

I like Special Blends revolver group and most of Holdens shit.


----------



## 2011Stevens (Jul 18, 2011)

Mannn I'm thinking about returning my over priced "Burton Biltmore Snowboard Jacket Brimstone Painted Buffalo Plaid 2011" that I just ordered and will be here tomorrow  There goes another $10 for shipping lol I guess that's what I get for not researching the product before buying it. Thanks for all the input guys!


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

I love special blend cos the pants are long and I'm tall, I have the p1 annex and love them so far they have met all challenges and never let me down, and @ DrnknZag try the Volcom crack jacket, it's goretex, Lycra wrist gaiters, long sleeves, it's big but not baggy, and it's light (shell) might be what your looking for I have one and again it's been awesome!!!!


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

Ride Spacecraft FTW. So nice, so light, and oh so very dry.
My Runners-up would be Rome, FourSquare, Grenade, Special Blend, and Columbia.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

--bigtime-- said:


> Ride Spacecraft FTW. So nice, so light, and oh so very dry.
> My Runners-up would be Rome, FourSquare, *Grenade*, Special Blend, and *Columbia*.


GTFO here grenade??? shittiest. everything. ever.


it is foolish to spend the money on goretex done by a snowboarding company. none of them make anything with the quality that mountaineering companies do. you will blow out seams and i'll still have 2-3 years of 80+ day seasons in mine.


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

Wore my Grenade shell with a Columbia liner underneath just about 85% of my days on mountain this past season and she did me right. Kept me warm, kept me dry, and never fell apart on me. Also got a few "sick jacket" comments when riding out in Utah but that's neither here nor there......I did hate my Grenade pants however and they only took one trip up with me before being retired to the Yard Sale section of my house.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

one season (how many days?) on the east coast does NOT prove any jacket.


----------



## Jibtah (Mar 21, 2011)

On the less expensive side of the spectrum... My DC gear has actually outlasted my Burton, Foursquare, and special blend gear... which was surprising.


----------



## annabananasplit (Apr 6, 2011)

DrnknZag said:


> I'm super stoked on Oakley's PRS Jake Blauvelt jacket for the coming season. It looks a lot closer to the "perfect jacket" than the AK was.


I actually returned my Burton AK jacket for an Oakley jacket this past season that was about half the price and I am SO glad I did. That jacket was amazing and kept me dry even on days it rained up on our hill. It may not last me forever (we'll see) but its done good  

Generally speaking I have been pretty happy with the gear I've tried from Bonfire too. And I love Volcom's polyester snow hoodies... they aren't too thick, keep me dry and toasty, and are stylish enough to do double duty off the mountain.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

denim jeans, cotton tall tees, and fingerless gloves


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> Arc'Teryx. FTW.


My roommate swears by his Arc'Teryx. And you're right too, the mountaineering companies BY FAR make the best quality Goretex outerwear. I just can't find anything that fits how I like. Damn these freakishly long arms and legs! I really should try to find some "tall" sizes.....


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

DrnknZag said:


> My roommate swears by his Arc'Teryx. And you're right too, the mountaineering companies BY FAR make the best quality Goretex outerwear. I just can't find anything that fits how I like. Damn these freakishly long arms and legs! I really should try to find some "tall" sizes.....


they make 'em... the only problem with Arc' is that most of the gear is cut for climbing so its not as steezy unless you just xxl it... my bibs are xxl and im only a buck fity 


some of their newer lines tho, like the Sabre stuff, are cut baggier... nothing has seams equaling arc' quality - in my experience... and anything with any liner at all is completely useless to me.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

I should try on my roommate's bibs, they're XXL.......yah he's a big dude. Maybe I have to drop in at the Arc' outlet in Vancouver the next time I'm north of the border.....


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i just looked an theyre only XLs - my bad

either way - if you have access to an outlet or can afford to pay sticker i'd only get Arc' shell outerwear...

in reality anyone who is buying shit gear from snowboarding companies - or top end Sessions, AK, Volcom, etc shit made from GoreTex - can afford Arc'Teryx spendyass shit because it really does just last that much longer. 

so you young bucks keep on buying a new clown-colored Louis print jumpsuit every season cuz that shit doesn't keep you DRY.. :laugh:


the more snowboarders that buy Arc shit, the more snowboarding based cuts they're going to offer. (i hope)


----------



## SHREDDER97 (Aug 1, 2010)

My dad has an arc' shell and it is does him well. Never has he been wet or cold when wearing it. I actually wear an armada shell with event tech. It is suppose to be a step up from gor-tex. I believe it. It is an amzing jacket with no flaws to it. I know its a ski jacket but who cares it high quality and i like the look.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I love my Columbia jacket. It's a part of the Titanium series. It has lasted 2 seasons now and is still going strong. Same thing with my Ripzone Trilogy pants. It may not be Gore-Tex, but the Omni-Tech that Columbia uses is good stuff. My pants have no Gore-Tex, but they are 20k and I never get wet unless I'm riding in a straight up downpour (which I have done).


----------



## 2011Stevens (Jul 18, 2011)

I just returned my Burton Biltmore System Jacket because I heard you get soaked in it after half a day so I ordered an 2012 Ride Newport with WK print, hopefully it keeps me dry and warm haha

Anyone know too much about ride clothing?

btw: Arc'teryx deff looks like a boss brand but I wouldn't buy it unless I was an avid snowboarder that lived 30 mins or less away from a mountain but for now a regular snowboarding jacket will do lol I can't afford a $500 or more jacket :/


----------



## fiddlestyx (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm a big fan of First Ascent from Eddie Bauer, the gear is top notch. It is a bit expensive but you can find the stuff on sale and get a great price. As some others have mentioned, the mountaineering companies make some great stuff.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

Huge fan of the Volcom fleece jackets, perfect for california boarding.


----------



## howeh (Jun 2, 2011)

Needed new gear this year, so I went with Special Blend in the end. Their pants are longer, which suits me great as I'm tall. These jacket & pants are currently on their way to me (assembled this in Keynote to give you some idea):


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah I stick with Mtn hardware, OR, Marmot or northface for anything gore-tex. Special Blend, DC and 686 are my choice for the cheaper side. Helps to be a pro member of all the higher end company's so I get 50% off.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

fiddlestyx said:


> I'm a big fan of First Ascent from Eddie Bauer, the gear is top notch. It is a bit expensive but you can find the stuff on sale and get a great price. As some others have mentioned, the mountaineering companies make some great stuff.


i have a first ascent jacket for hiking and its great. i would buy their ski jacket but they don't offer it in a tall. if they did i would probably buy one.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

DrnknZag said:


> My roommate swears by his Arc'Teryx. And you're right too, the mountaineering companies BY FAR make the best quality Goretex outerwear. I just can't find anything that fits how I like. Damn these freakishly long arms and legs! I really should try to find some "tall" sizes.....


sessions makes jackets that have a +2 fit, 2 extra inches on the sleaves and length. i ordered one but it won't be here for a while.


----------



## Hawkfan79 (Aug 11, 2011)

Patagonia, very high quality stuff and one the best return/warranty policies in the business.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

So far I've had a good experience with my Volcom pants and Sessions jacket. 

One day last year I was on the mountain from open close (8am - 4pm) in a constant rain shower with this setup. I stayed bone dry. Even with sitting on the lift all day long my butt didn't get wet. :thumbsup:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

hahah i get proforms for Patagonia and i will still pay top dollar MSRP for Arc'teryx stuff. 

with Patagonia its either a skinny, bad fit on anything that doesn't have a liner - or a nice cut, snowboard styling, and all these retarded mesh liners and heavy face fabrics. liners fucking suck balls, and Patagonia needs to get their shit together as far as snowboarding gear is concerned. no liners on high end gear.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

For run of the mill outerwear I like Sessions' stuff. Always fits me well and holds up to a decent amount of abuse. I haven't had the need for any of the more extreme mountaneering stuff where I am.


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

I have had great experience with the higher end 686 stuff, been in some pretty gnarly weather and you can hunker down pretty well in their Smarty gear, its not Gore but 25K does the job. I have had one season in an Orage jacket and its really good kit, ski brand but much better quality than most of the snowboard branded stuff and its based out of BC. Burton can suck balls, their stuff is junk IMO. I think Mountain Hardwear gives better value than the Arc'terx stuff, but to each his own. Can't go wrong with either IMO. 

Of the Snow brands I feel Orage makes some of the best kit.


----------



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

My favorite is Burton. I picked up the gore-tex grill jacket this year. It's awesome!


----------



## 2813308004 (Aug 21, 2011)

My favorite outwear other than my arc'teryx theta ar is any ecwcs gen ii jackets, 60–80 bones completely waterproof... military surplus ftw!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I've had very good experiences with 686 and Burton outerwear. Haven't been impressed with 32, other than bang for the buck style and specs on paper, but durability was not good. Picked up a Nike jacket for this year, so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## brownSnow (Jan 7, 2009)

from my experience, 3 solid brands to check out. Helly Hansen, Oakley & Orage (orage is more ski based, however highly tech & well made clothing)


----------



## fiddlestyx (Mar 7, 2011)

Justin said:


> i have a first ascent jacket for hiking and its great. i would buy their ski jacket but they don't offer it in a tall. if they did i would probably buy one.


I was just looking at this years jackets and according their website, it appears they are offering jackets in tall, definitely worth checking out! 

I'm thinking I might go for the Heyburn 2.0 in Blue


----------

